# Bodywork repairs to Renault Auto Trail Miami



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi. 
Had an accident on friday and damaged the bumper, grill and bonnet. Can anyone recommend a repairer near to Sandy. Beds area. 
Thanks in anticipation. Mike.


----------

